# Any information on a Pinarello Montello model



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

Does anyone know about the Montello steel model? Where it was in the Pinarello line? about 1990 production time period? How good of bike is it?


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

Yep, that's what I want, right there! May I ask the price? Wow, lucky, lucky you. So how are you going about getting the components? Are you trying to put all mint '87 Campy Gruppo on it? Stamp


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

You sound like just the man I need to talk to. What is your estimate to set up the Pinarello and what woudl you est. for a 2000 frame with 130mm spacing? Both being mint or near mint condition?


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

stamp adams said:


> Does anyone know about the Montello steel model? Where it was in the Pinarello line? about 1990 production time period? How good of bike is it?


Late to the game but I do have some info for you. I rode a Montello from about 85 until 3 years ago. From that era, the were built with SLX, had the traditional short top tube and did everything reasonably well (sprint, climb, distance). It was the top offering from their road line. Alexi Grewall won the 84 olympic roads on a Montello with the tricolore paint scheme. I parted the bike out to buy something modern and sold the frame/fork, a 58 ctc, candy apple red in excellent condition, for just under $400 on ebay. Pinarello decals tend to rot since they never clear coated so finding one with good lettering is next to impossible. Still miss the bike but really liked the modern rig that replaced it. Recently replaced that with a Prince, my 4th Pinarello in 25 years and first non-steel bike. With an additional $7-800 for parts, you should have a nice period unit. Hope this helps.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a 1990 Montello in the spumoni paint scheme. I paid $800 through R&A Cycles at the time. Finely constructed bike. Beautiful lugwork, crappy decal work. Letters were peeling the minute I took it out the box. SLX tubing in a 51cm frame was punishing to say the least to ride. On anything other than a smoothly paved road, it was too harsh. If I ever aquired another, I do it up like Delgado's 88/89 red and white one. Classic colors.


----------



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

Really. I have had my eye on an SLX 57 cm frame by Motta. It is known for being stiff. I have been a bit worried about it being too "harsh" for me. I have ridden some new carbon frames, Trek and Pinarello, and have found them a bit harsh. I would have to buy the Motta untested as it is frame only.


----------

